# Budget Tuna spinning reel



## Ditkarulz

Hey Kilsong, I have read through Alan Hawks reviews on some entry level tuna spinners but was wondering your thoughts also. I'm just a blue collar working stiff and as much as I would like a top of the line rig its just not in the cards unless I quit fishing for a few years to save up for it, and thats not likely. I have heard Spheros, Cabos, and even Fin Nor Offshore came up a lot. In your opinion what would be your choice to get a basic but reliable spinning reel to throw poppers and swimbaits for YFT here in the Gulf?


----------



## awesum

Dit ...... not Kil here but I know you are on our October trip and I usually take along a Spheros 14000 and a Cabo 80 (new style). You are welcome to try them to see if you like them.

BTW the Spheros has landed YFT to 107 pounds and my old Cabo 80 landed one 105 pounds.


----------



## MarkDiaz

*Spheros*

Just picked up a 2014 Spheros SW model and it is better than my older 2012 Saragosa. I saved about 100 bucks.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

I have a Penn BTL8000 spooled with 80lb braid and Penn Bluewater Carnage rod. They have been on two trips and caught a few BFT. I will nearly give it you. PM me if interested. Its in great condition I just moved up to more expensive gear.


Jim


----------



## josh K

k..different take on this.
Saragosa SW great new reel , no brainier Shimano made a much much better Saragosa than the former 2008 F. 
After this bad boy , I'd say the Cabo's are also a strong reel with some dated performance landing good size fish without zero issues.
The new Spheros is a very promising reel , simply because how did Shimano stepped out to the plate with the Saragosa SW.
However , the Spheros SW is yet to be filed tested thoroughly.

JJ , not to burst your bubble ...but the Battle doesn't have the gear enough to battle against any of the reels above mentioned.
I would chose blindly a Quantum Boca vs a battle any given day


----------



## Ditkarulz

Jungle Jim I already have a similar setup for jigging Bft and bottom fishing. But thanks for the offer.


----------



## dinmax82

Buy a Saragosa and be done with it!


----------



## hillbilly deluxe

what about a penn spin fisher thats what im looking at. looks to be a good reel the 10500 is big reel with lots of drag


----------



## Tunanorth

Not sure where Kil went, but the only "non-premium" spin reel I have seen him use in the past few years is the Penn Spinfisher 9500SSV, which he used for a good number of 80-120 pound yellowfin tuna plus some trevallys, AJ's, sharks, etc inshore.
"budget" is very relative, but they run about $199.


----------



## ksong

Yes, I tested Penn Spinfisher 9500 and I got yellowfin tuna in 60 - 100 lb range on the Excel. 

Shimano Saragosa is a good reel too though it is a little more pricey.


----------



## mredman1

I would think a Shimano Sustain would be ideal. I have caught 50-pound dorados on them. 

Mike


----------



## reeltime2luke

The NEW Saragosa is the ticket for Tuna for the price. The new new drag system they are using is way better then the older models!


----------



## hog

Heres' My $.04

Theres lots of opinions on spinning reel set ups. but, Heres my opinion which dont mean a thing other than to me.. 

Best bang for the buck spinning reel I HAVE EVER owned is a Shimano Spheros 14000. Ive been using them for almost 10 yrs. I own I think 4 of them. other than taking halfway decent care of them and CHANGING the drag washers to carbon Tx smooth drag washers, with some Cals grease. I personally have never ever had ANY issues with its working ability. Just a little cleaning, a dab of reel oil here and there from time to time, and your ready to roll.

Over the years, I have written Shimano reps a few times telling them they needed to upgrade the handle... and walla, I guess I wasnt the only one writing them because I think the 2014 Spheros Finally have knob handles similar to Saragosa's and Stellas. These Spheros are nice reels for the money. I am pretty sure you can still get them under $200..

The new Spheros 







Ive used several of my friends Saragossa's, they are extremely nice reels too, but usually about $100 higher than the Spheros... and they are probably built a bit better.

The Saragossa 







Then of course is the Stellas. I have a Stella 18000sw and I wish now I would have gotten the 20000 instead for jigging due to its lower gear ratio, but thats just me. But be prepared to fork out $750-$1500 depending on the model.

If your budget is a issue, get a spheros and dont look back just change the washers.

If you dont mind spending $300 ish, get the Gosa.. I'd Upgrade the washers and grease also. Them smooth drag carbon tx with cals grease are on ever reel I own I think. If you put a drag thru LLEH on a trip, dont be scared to clean and recoat the drag washers for the next trip.

rods???? just like fords and chevys... skys the limit. 
However, I do have some favorites.

1. Don Savage makes a jigging rod I love.... I just know he calls it his jigging rod model. tough as nails, strong as a ox and has great action for jigs in the 8oz range, Im guessin its like a 350-450gm rod, But, your gonna pay $3-400 for the rod.

2. I have 3 rods from Chris at serious tackle that are jigging rods. I like the one around 350-450gm ...... last one I got from him was like $150

3. Best inexpensive rod I paid $99 for. I ordered from Sting Ray Tackle in Jupiter florida. they have a web site. sort of a neat rod. I think its called Eglass, doesnt have a spine so can be used for either spinning or conventional reels... They ship and just make sure when you press the two the rod and the handle together that its together real well. 
I have both the short 6' rod I think in MH and I have the 7'6" MH that I use as a popping rod. I have a Spheros mounted on the short for jigging and I have a Shimanno TranX HG mounted on the Long for casting poppers. With a bit of practice you can cast a 2-3 oz weight with the TranX set up over 100 yards.

4. Ive also bought Travellas, and the Penn ugly stick jigging rod (one of the light brown rods) They both work ok also.. and price is low.

Ive never owned a OTI, and have used a jigging rod or two from FTU.. But, the top 3 above are the main ones.

Im not married to any rod, Im always looking for a better one for the money. One of these days Im gonna break off and get me one of those Black hole rods. they seem pretty awesome. But, I'll have to save up to get one..

Just always remember, its not only the reel, the rod is extremely important on delivering the correct movement to the jig, and dont skimp on the braid, bite the bullet and get you a good braid of 60-80#

Good luck in what ever set up you end up getting. Others have given you great Ideas with rods/reels they believe in and have been using also. Let us all know what you end up getting and how you like it...

Good fish'n

:bluefish:

Just remember,
You can never have to much fishing equipment


----------



## Gluconda

Look into the Fin nor Lethal 100. It got really good reviews with Alan Hawk.


----------

